# Got Her!



## devilmutt (Jun 3, 2012)

She's hooked!

Had her out today and she was catching bass on soft plastic jerk baits, her first on artifical lures.


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ahhh I love to see kids out fishing  She's got a couple nice bass hangin on the line there =D> 

Hey I like that Evinrude ya got there also, is that a 25hp?


----------



## IwanaFish (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice job to you both. I have a grandbaby that wants to fish. She is only 3 so hopefully she will still want to fish in a couple years :wink: 

Lonny


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 3, 2012)

WTG man! That is really awesome


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 3, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> Ahhh I love to see kids out fishing  She's got a couple nice bass hangin on the line there =D>
> 
> Hey I like that Evinrude ya got there also, is that a 25hp?



It's a 35hp.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch! =D>


----------



## AllOutdoors (Jun 6, 2012)

Now thats what its all about. Awesome! Congrats to you and the youngun.


----------



## Jim (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome! =D> =D>


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Guys, we had a great time. She is 7 years old and lasted five hours on the water, she was catching fish and we would fire up the outboard and fly around the lake every once in a while when the action got a little slow for her.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 6, 2012)

Just loving that


----------



## Vermonster (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats Devilmutt! I can't wait to get my little guy out on the water!


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Jun 6, 2012)

Very good indeed. You are making memories for her. My daughter (40) still remembers a big fish she landed even though it broke her Snoopy pole. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jun 6, 2012)

That is great!!

WOW! 5 hours for a 7 year old...I would say she must be hooked. I wish you both many years of fun and fishing. =D> =D>


----------



## fender66 (Jun 7, 2012)

Totally my favorite kind of posts. Always makes me smile.

Great job Dad! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks.

I have two girls ages 4 and 7, they both love being outside. 8)


----------



## shamoo (Jun 11, 2012)

Good job divilmutt, thats what its all about, pass the fun and excitement of the outdoors to the youngens. =D>


----------



## JasonLester (Jun 13, 2012)

=D> =D> 


nice going...love seeing kids fishing


----------



## Gear Dog (Jun 13, 2012)

Great job, thanks for sharing


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

